# [SOLVED] Submit InfoPath data to Access DB?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

MS Office 2007

They say you can use an InfoPath form to submit data to an Access database but I can't quite figure out how to make the link. I can make my DB and I can make a nice fillable InfoPath form with the same fields and a "Submit" button, but I don't see anyplace on the InfoPath tools-data connections menu to make the link. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Submit InfoPath data to Access DB?*

Found my answer. You can't connect an existing form to an existing database. You need to create a new form and in the process engage the Data Connection Wizard to configure the links. Pretty handy feature....


----------

